# Just wondering?



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Oct 2021)

Hi,

I'm wondering where this was moved? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/masks-on-trains.280582/ When I click on the Moved Thread notification I get:-


*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


I know that some on the thread were arguing in circles and I'd rather hoped it would stop so I'm guessing that's why it got moved. I did get the advice and info I was seeking so no worries here. 

Just wondering where it all went.

Thanks


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Oct 2021)

I remember seeing the thread (don't think I contributed) but get the same result as you on that link.

I guess as dogtrousers says it was deemed to have gotten heated or political.

Sometimes stuff just disappears - whole screeds of it, not even moved into the warm embrace of the NACAs family.

in fact before long even mentioning that that place exists will be against the rules.

ssh


----------



## Dolorous Edd (26 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Sometimes stuff just disappears - whole screeds of it, not even moved into the warm embrace of the NACAs family.
> 
> in fact before long even mentioning that that place exists will be against the rules.
> 
> ssh



The first rule of NACA club is - you do not talk about NACA club


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2021)

Mod Note:



twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Just wondering where it all went.


Lots of posts were not suitable for a forum aimed at family viewing, as per @Shaun, CC's owner wishes.
Harry came, disappearendum the whole thread 



Blue Hills said:


> Sometimes stuff just disappears - whole screeds of it, not even moved into the warm embrace of the NACAs family.


Stuff can't get moved to the NACA forum, because it's separate from CC.
A new discussion must be started in NACA, sorry.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Oct 2021)

The Thread has been Moved to the Mod section for us to review.

I've posted a Mod note in a thread of the same title in the Café.
Apologies for not letting you know where it had gone.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (26 Oct 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Stuff can't get moved to the NACA forum, because it's separate from CC.
> A new discussion must be started in NACA, sorry.



I certainly don't think you should have the job of ferrying threads that break this forum's rules to a different forum.


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I remember seeing the thread (don't think I contributed) but get the same result as you on that link.
> I guess as dogtrousers says it was deemed to have gotten heated or political.
> Sometimes stuff just disappears - whole screeds of it, not even moved into the warm embrace of the NACAs family.
> In fact before long even mentioning that that place exists will be against the rules.



Is that why the recent NACA/NCAP thread also vanished into the ether?


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Is that why the recent NACA/NCAP thread also vanished into the ether?


i noticed that - maybe it's all a conspiracy to break minds and reduce us to mush for some evil plan - derived from that old stasi technique of breaking into people's homes and rearranging stuff - removing the odd small item - "was sure i left the teapot there", "was sure i had a teapot", "seem to remember saying/posting that" - where the hell is it? - play spookey cold-war music.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPb5tvcEYCQ


Or it could be because someone mentioned you know what, the great unmentionable.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Oct 2021)

Dolorous Edd said:


> The first rule of NACA club is - you do not talk about NACA club


….unless you are in it.


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> ….unless you are in it.


I think you may have broken that rule once or twice.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2021)

Scoosh said:


> The Thread has been Moved to the Mod section for us to review.
> 
> I've posted a Mod note in a thread of the same title in the Café.
> Apologies for not letting you know where it had gone.


Thanks for the update. There were some circular arguments going nowhere. I blanked most of it.

No worries


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Oct 2021)

Now even the latest frequent Halfords bashing thread falls foul of the discord rules, even though there was nothing about News, Current Affairs or Politics in it.

Baby and bathwater come to mind, and I look forward to those peaceful debates over disc brakes vs rim brakes on road bikes and optimum bike lubrication practices where all will be peace and love


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Now even the latest frequent Halfords bashing thread falls foul of the discord rules, even though there was nothing about News, Current Affairs or Politics in it.
> 
> Baby and bathwater come to mind, and I look forward to those peaceful debates over disc brakes vs rim brakes on road bikes and optimum bike lubrication practices where all will be peace and love


mind boggling at how a halfords thread could go political.
never saw it.
(I must admit to often finding the demonisation of halfords somewhat odd - I used to know someone - deceased - who was wont to rage against them as if I would wander in for a bike bit/set of nice spanners and be strongarmed into buying a planet-destroying car before being let out the doors onto my bike/bus)


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> *mind boggling at how a halfords thread could go political.*
> never saw it.
> (I must admit to often finding the demonisation of halfords somewhat odd - I used to know someone - deceased - who was wont to rage against them as if I would wander in for a bike bit/set of nice spanners and be strongarmed into buying a planet-destroying car before being let out the doors onto my bike/bus)


It didn't. There was just a bit of disagreement that wasn't specifically about bikes, but about the definition of greed wrt costs and charges.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> ….unless you are in it.



In what?


----------



## winjim (28 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> It didn't. There was just a bit of disagreement that wasn't specifically about bikes, but about the definition of greed wrt costs and charges.


The focus shifted from the individual to the collective.


----------

